# Trying to drum up drain calls



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

It seems i cant drum up calls handed out cards kijiji ad is online werkn on site n nothing is coming in ... [email protected]@ rtr is out everyday n same with another company i know wat am i doing wrong


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How long have you been in business? Are you drain only? You in a big city or small town?


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ive been in bussiness over a yr wit my plumbing company fusion ... this is my new company for drains , i deal only with drains with this company my drain tech is running it. But cant seem to bust into it large city n larger ones all around


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it takes time for one. What are you doing now to bring in calls?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

He could ask Dunbar how to get started , but expect a good arsh ripping from plumbiz :jester:.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Plumbing np it comes in... Word of mouth thur people... Manly renos and stuff not much service here n there.. But drains and sewers nothing advertise plumbing on kijiji ill get calls advertise drains n sewer cleaning phones dead... But other companys are working steady in feild. Im just tryn to figre it out....


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont wanna just low ball everyone and steal work or work for free .. Seen it before many times retards bring prices down and everyone gets pissed and ur out doin calls for next to nothing .. Right now peeps are getting $200-269 for a main line k1500


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to let you know August is my slowest drain call month every year in a row.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Just to let you know August is my slowest drain call month every year in a row.


Summer is always slower for us as we'll. People are outside,living at the lake and on vacation. Most of our drain call volume comes during the fall and winter months peaking around Christmas and thanksgiving.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Spring is when I get the most sewer calls, but I get drain calls pretty much year round.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Gonna have to try some new things reading on here and finding some new ideas .. Handing out cards like im vandalisn hahaha


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone have any gimmicks or budles or specails they run. That attract people that i can use people r all the same u know just got grab attention


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

My local water dept. is good for 2-3 drain call referrals a week. Of course it helps that I worked there for ten years. But before me, they would refer two plumbers and that's all. They would never refer the large outfits.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Word of mouth and about 5 years of quality jobs people talk about.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Just to let you know August is my slowest drain call month every year in a row.


 
Same here. My machine hasn't been in use for two weeks and I like it! :laughing:

Gotta keep these paws attached to my arms for another 30 years. Drain cleaning + years in field = chronic hand problems in later life. 


To the OP: 


Gotta pay your way in if the other methods aren't panning. Remember that if you changed your plumbing co's name tomorrow, no matter if you've had it 30 years, no one knows, and you're invisible. 

I have two larger companies in the area that bought into bigger companies, they are throwing 10's of thousands of dollars in advertising just to get that breakthrough capital. 

A major reason they changed names? Culture of the last name was associated with ripping off customers, dissatisfied customer satisfaction, knowingly overcharging for tasks. 

Find the maker of Zip Strip, get magnets and punch holes in them, connect your magnet and zip strips together and strategically hang them on doorknobs or whatever range of work (commercial, residential, industrial) serves the best. 


You're gonna spend money to get the name out, might as well make it a solid buy where you've given something useful to your potential customer, something that WILL be used for a lav drain someday. That will pay a return. 


Don't get excited but a 1% return is a good return. All of the businesses that come towards me get a blunt end of retort when they try to waste my time in advertising, and I say, "Put it in writing a 1% return and you'll get 100% of my money for the effort."

No one has committed to my offer.


----------

